# Tahiti - Las Vegas



## suskey (Jan 12, 2006)

Checking into this resort next week and was wondering if there is any particular location I should request  and/or any I should avoid.

Thanks-

Susan


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2006)

suskey said:
			
		

> Checking into this resort next week and was wondering if there is any particular location I should request  and/or any I should avoid.
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Susan



It's a nice resort off strip. I'm not sure about location but I'd avoid their sales pitch. Even the freebie offers are misleading. Their "free" slot play will be on promotional machines that never pay off. Free meals will be at one of the worst buffets in town. The only thing real will be a ticket to a show that you could have gotten at one of the two/for/one ticket outlets (Tickets2night of Tickets4tight). 

If you're a seasoned expert with TS sales pitches, it can be fun to count the number of lies they'll tell you during their presentation. It's one of the worst for half truths we've ever been on. I still love the line about their new resort being on the "new" strip.


----------

